# Mohamed Salah offered to Barcelona with Liverpool star open to move – Metro



## ese (Jun 7, 2018)

Mohamed Salah’s representatives have offered the Liverpool forward to Barcelona, according to reports in Spain. 

The Egypt international was Liverpool’s star man this season after scoring 44 goals in his first campaign at Anfield. But according to …





read more via Metro – https://ift.tt/2JlpseM

Get More  Nigeria Sports News


----------

